
Pass the snooper's charter now, or London will be next - randomname2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/11996968/Pass-the-snoopers-charter-now-or-London-will-be-next.html
======
Sonata
This is exactly the response to this tragedy that I was fearing in the UK.
What the article fails to mention is that France passed their own sweeping
surveillance law earlier this year [1], and it clearly failed to stop this
attack from happening. That isn't to say that increased surveillance never
aids in intercepting terrorism, but to sell it as a golden bullet is highly
disingenuous. Now is precisely the wrong time to be making rash decisions and
passing reactionary legislation which will have serious ramifications for
privacy and cyber-security for years to come.

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/05/france-
passes-n...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/05/france-passes-new-
surveillance-law-in-wake-of-charlie-hebdo-attack)

------
dTal
Sickening political exploitation of a tragedy. Bad Telegraph, no cookie.

~~~
CyberDildonics
I wonder if anyone has explained how looking at everyone's internet history
would have prevented the attacks in Paris?

